# Rookie question, Englander 55-SHP10 too hot even on low



## Scott M (Nov 3, 2012)

Just installed an Englander 55-SHP10. I have a 3 bedroom ranch house. The upper floor is only about 1300 square feet. With the stove set at 1-1 the house heats up to about 75 degrees. Firstly, is that normal ? Secondly, My understanding of a thermostat set up is that it goes to 1-1 setting when no heat is called for. That wouldnt work for me because I am already too hot on the lowest setting. Also, Does it regulate itself at 70 degrees outside temperature or is that only while in shut down mode. Thanks in advance for any insights.

Scott


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Scott, and welcome to the forum.

Just curious....do you know what the lower 3 buttons are set at?  The LFF may be able to be lowered to cut some of the heat.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks, My lower 3 buttons are error code indicators. I dont have any errors. What does LFF stand for ?


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2012)

No, the lower 3 buttons are used to change the air/fuel ratio of the stove. Press each one and report back what number shows up for each one....for example, 4-6-1, or 6-4-1, etc.

LFF = Low Fuel Feed, LBA = Low Burn Air


----------



## Scott M (Nov 3, 2012)

Its 6-4-1, Wow... I am learning stuff already. Now what does it mean ?


----------



## Shaw520 (Nov 3, 2012)

"6"=  low fuel feed,.... bring that down to 3 or 4

"4" = low burn air...... bring that down to to 2

"1" = your air on temp, leave that at one

This new setting will significantly reduce your heat output and your fuel consumption,... adjust accordingly.

Manufacture suggested I start at 5-1-1,.... depending on the particular fuel (brand pellets), you can adjust the first two numbers to achieve desired heat output while conserving pellets. For example with Somerset pellets (a hot and efficient burning pellet) I can run my stoves trim settings at 1-1-1,. ......but with Green Supremes I have to run the stoves trim settings at 3-2-1 in order to keep in from going out at low 1-1 heat range. Hope im not confusing you.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks, I will give it a try. Is it normal for a smaller house to need adjustment ? Also its only about 50 degress outside right now.


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2012)

They control the air/fuel ratio of the stove. You obviously don't need as much heat, so we need to lower them a little.

OK, shut the stove off....wait until all the displays go blank. Then, press the LFF button, and then press BOTH down buttons at the same time until you get a 4. Do the same procedure for the LBA, and set that to 3. Never change the last one (Air On Temp)....it always stays at 1.

Re-start the stove, and let it burn for a while...see if that helps. If it's still too hot, try 3-2-1, or even 2-2-1. Be aware, going very low on the settings makes burning tricky....that's why you need to work you way down until you get a setting you can live with.

As the winter gets colder and you need more heat, start reversing the setting back closer to what it came with from the factory.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the fast replies, this site has a wealth of info. Glad I joined.


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2012)

Scott M said:


> Thanks for the fast replies, this site has a wealth of info. Glad I joined.


Glad to have you here. MANY very knowledgeable pellet burners here.

You are also one of the very lucky Englander owners who also have Mike Holton on the forum, who is the Senior Service Tech at Englander (stoveguy2esw). He will pop in on occasion and answer questions or help address stove issues.

Oh,and we also LOVE pics of new installs, or as we say here, "no pic = it really didn't happen"


----------



## Scott M (Nov 3, 2012)

Adjusted to 4-2-1. Noticable improvement. Heres a pic of the install and a pic of a ton of pellets in my half ton truck. It was only about 8 miles.


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Shaw520 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice clean install Scott M,.. and if it ges too warm you can simply reach over and click the A/C on!  lol! ... nice job and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes... That A/C does the whole house in the summer and the stove can do the whole house in the winter. Its the Climate Control area LOL... The propane company has been sticking it to me for 27 years. I should send a pic to them too...


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2012)

Scott M said:


> .....The propane company has been sticking it to me for 27 years. I should send a pic to them too...


 
Believe me, they'll get the message loud & clear when you buy little or no propane from them.  Once your sure the stove will take care of the house on the real cold winter days, you might want to take yourself off of auto delivery.  Otherwise, they may stick you with a surcharge for not using enough.


----------



## pell it (Nov 3, 2012)

You might want to photoshop a surge suppressor into that pic before the surge police see it!!


----------



## jim3854 (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you use a O.A.K ?


----------



## Shaw520 (Nov 3, 2012)

ut oh,... here come the police!


----------



## schoondog (Nov 4, 2012)

Install looks great!  Really liking the truck too !! I'm  wanting to get back to a Chevy/GMC full size. Oh and on the Police side look into a surge protector for the stove, no unprotected burnin !! Sounds like your not going to have to many problems keeping warm this winter. Good luck!

Schoondog


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Nov 4, 2012)

One more hint I've learned on the forum - those bottom three numbers on the Englander only affect running on low heat settings 1 and 2.
And if you have kids - be sure to check those numbers once and a while - okay this was the second hint.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 4, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> One more hint I've learned on the forum - those bottom three numbers on the Englander only affect running on low heat settings 1 and 2.
> And if you have kids - be sure to check those numbers once and a while - okay this was the second hint.


 
True for certain versions of the controller but not all.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Nov 4, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> One more hint I've learned on the forum - those bottom three numbers on the Englander only affect running on low heat settings 1 and 2.
> And if you have kids - be sure to check those numbers once and a while - okay this was the second hint.


 
ive found on mine they control more then just 1and 2


----------



## imacman (Nov 4, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> One more hint I've learned on the forum - those bottom three numbers on the Englander only affect running on low heat settings 1 and 2.........


Very true for the earlier years (pre-2004 for sure), but  most of the newer units will have effects on the higher heat ranges too.

Most reliable way to find out is to call Mike H. & his guys at Englander with your make, model, control board number & revision #....then they can tell you for sure.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 4, 2012)

The stove came with an O.A.K so I installed it. Thanks for the PM on the surge protector. Ordered it up. I am running it on a generator now thanks to hurricane Sandy. The Chevy does OK with a ton in it. I wouldnt want to do it on a regular basis or for more than 30 miles or so. Got pellets at the tractor supply for $214. The Lowes and Home Cheapo were $209 but I didnt want to drive 20 miles to save 5 bucks. I am a cheap Scotsman but not that cheap


----------



## imacman (Nov 4, 2012)

What pellets did you get?


----------



## Scott M (Nov 4, 2012)

they are called lignetics. The reviews are not the best but I dont really have enough knowledge to know if they are good or not. They seem OK.


----------



## imacman (Nov 4, 2012)

Lignetics are a good brand. Been around a long time. They make a few variations of their pellets. Hopefully the the name is in green lettering, and not blue. It should say something like "Hardwood", or "Hardwood & conifer blend" under that.....the hardood version is the best overall, but I had good results with the blend too.

The version w/ "Lignetics" in blue are not good. This is a pic of the blend bag:


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Nov 4, 2012)

@ScottM don't forget update your profile with stove and your location.  You mentioned your'e running on gen now due to Sandy - good luck - hope you get your power back soon.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Scotty.
Make sure to put your stove into your signature.
Where are you from, and what pellets are you burning?


----------



## imacman (Nov 5, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Scotty isn't around he went to Lowes to buy an air conditioner to cool his house down


----------



## Scott M (Nov 12, 2012)

My lignetics have the green letters. Seem to work good. I live in NJ. 70 miles west of NYC. I got my power back last Thursday. Lots of trees down. Lots of time spent with the chain saw. I was on generator power for 10 days. It ran the whole house but it also burned 5 gallons of gas a day. I turned the settings down to 3-2-1 It is still hot but I think if I go lower the flame might go out. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 13, 2012)

My 25pdvc is currently running on 2-4-1 and I can chug along on 1heat and 5 blower and maintain my house at 68-69 degrees and burn a bag of pellets in 28-32 hours depending on how small the pellets are. My stove was changed the other day somehow to 1-4-1 (guessing my kids) and the damn thing kept going out and I thought the pellets were damp till I checked it out.


----------



## imacman (Nov 13, 2012)

Scott M said:


> ......I turned the settings down to 3-2-1 It is still hot but I think if I go lower the flame might go out. .....


 
Give it a shot with 2-2-1....if it goes out, then go back to 3-2-1.


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 13, 2012)

I just turned mine down to 2-2-1 and it's still producing good heat ( 160 or so out the vent) and thats on feed 2 blower 4.


----------

